# Not Ridgid Quality



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry for your headache, Why don't you return it? Doesn't it come with a Lifetime Warranty or some kind of Gaurantee?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

send it back
cheaper or not
it should at least try
and do 
what it was designed for

once you start walking with your left foot
you will be walking that way forever

best to get a tool
that works 
so you can enjoy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry about your experience.
I've been looking into entry level bandsaws, as such I'm stearing clear of the Ridgid BS (could mean BandSaw or could mean Bull$#!T). After some research and advice, I'm trying to squirrel away more money for a better BS.

Thanks for sharing your experience and helping others avoid the same frustrations!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds to me like a three star rating was over rated. Maybe one star for cleanliness.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Dan sounds like you might have been better off with the HF model, I've been very happy with my Grizzly GO555P 14", it's going on 2 years now using it on a daily basis flawless.

Sorry to hear of your problems I don't think I would have gone through all of what you went through, you pay for an item you should expect no less then a great tool.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, why was HD not your first stop to get the problems addressed? IMWTK.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*rance* read my mind…..why ??


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review and sorry for your experience but I can't imagine how much work you went to trying to make it work instead of trying to return it/calling Ridgid/etc. Plus I'm confused how it got 3 stars?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe that Dan rated this as two stars, shown on the left. The three stars on the right is the average of all four reviews of the BS1400.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Ridgid BS is not one of their better tools. Return it.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Gonna try to talk you in off the ledge…there is a very good bandsaw in your shop now, but you are absolutely right that it takes some work to get it there.

The tires need to be replaced. The blade needs to be replaced. The 3/4" you put at the top of the stand is probably not enough (I laminated two such pieces). The drive belt should probably be reinforced too. Once I remounted the wheels, they were actually very close to co-planar.

Here is an older thread, where I made similar comments. Once I got this saw tuned, the strong motor and the cast iron frame made it all worthwhile.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You are a lot more forgiving than I am. I'd have taken that back to HD in a heartbeat. Tools that don't work out of the box are one of my pet peeves. Thanks for the review.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I've read many times that the Ridgid bandsaw is the weak link in their tool lineup. It's a shame, too, as most of their other tools are good quality. Sorry you ended up with a saw you're not happy with. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The Ridgid BS1400 has a well publicized poor reputation for quality particularly dealing with the stand being exceptionally flimsy… It's a pity you didn't get that info prior to spending your cash. Conversely the HF 14" 4 speed saw is actually well regarded by those that own it…

However if you want a FULL featured 14" band saw that is well made, go with a Grizzly G0555X.

If you can still do it, take that Ridgid back…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

When tools don't work the way they should it's always disappointing. I hope another model will work better for you.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought one of these saws, used from Craig's List and I got it for $125. After reading all the bad reviews, I expected to have a lot of work to get it usable. Turns out, my saw doesn't vibrate, the wheels are true and co-planer, the drive belt has just the right tension and all I had to do was replace the tires that had dry rotted. I used Grizzly 14" tires. My main bandsaw is a Rikon 10-325 that I bought to use mainly to resaw with a 3/4" blade. Now I keep it setup exclusively for resawing and use the Rigid, with a 1/4" blade for anything that's less than 6" thick or that needs a curve cut in it. I either got a great saw, or the original owner went to a lot of trouble to get it set up right. Either way, I'm very pleased with my saw. I'd give my saw 5 stars.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Should have taken it back. If the box was trashed to start with that should have been a warning. While I've used Ridgid tools for over 30 years and never had one fail, there is always the possibility of getting a bad one.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I did the same thing that Hal did, save I bought the PC from Lowes for my smaller saw. True running and setup perfectly right out of the box. I have been a long time HD fan, but this one isn't carried by any of the big HD's in my area, apparently for good reason. Take it back.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I bought a used grey BS-1400 about 6 weeks ago used. I gave $250, but it came with Kreg fence, resaw fence and some other toys. The wheels had been sent out for new tires and balanced by drilling out the rear of the wheels. The extras and new tires would have run $250, but if the saw didn't run right then it wouldn't have mattered. It ran very smooth and silent. The wheels were out of coplanar so much that the blade teeth were off the wheel on the bottom. Luckily I could get some machined spacers the right inside diameter locally and the blade now runs almost centered on the bottom. It seemed strange that the thickness of spacers needed were almost doubled the the blade shift affect, 3/16" spacer stack resulted in the blade going back 3/8".

I'm not sure if the motor is original or not. The bottom door only opens 80% due to hitting the motor.

Prior owner did the documented vibration help of bolting a 3/4" sheet of plywood under the feet to tie them together and stiffen up the frame.

If this wouldn't have come along, Grizzly would have been my next stop. I seemed to be an hour late on any of the older Delta 14" on craigslist in my area.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

HalDougherty,

It's not every single BS1400. I think it's a spotty QC on certain runs. Most of them seem to work out great, but there is a fairly sizeable number that vibrate to death and just can't hold tension…

I have a neighbor down the street from me that has one. He is on #2. The first one vibrated so bad it would almost walk across the floor… He took it back and got a good one… His band saw is partially why I bought a HF 4 speed….


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Dan,

Sorry to hear about the trouble. I bought the same saw, but didn't experience your problems. I bought my saw used on Craigslist, and though not perfect, I checked on line about the complaints and was able to try mine out before buying so I am happy. My rigid is also my small saw. I would like to stiffen the base as you have, and down the road increase the size of the motor. I would return yours if I had experienced the issues you describe, and look to Grizzly. I think they have a lot of well received band saws. Even if you don't return it, you will have a good knowledge base on the repair and setup of your band saw. It's a small consolation after all your trouble, but it's still good to have.

Good luck.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It has been my experience ever since tools started to come from China, that I don't expect them to work well right out of the box. When I buy something made in China, I'm prepared to put some work into it before I can expect it to work like I want it to. I have the Ridgid 14" BS also and experienced the problems you had with it. I bought it because I got a good clearance price on it. I think I paid around $150. I have a 6" riser on it also. The first thing I did was to relocate the motor to directly below the saw. I used 2 thicknesses of 3/4" plywood as a shelf. I cut a slot in the top of the stand for a longer belt, bought new roller guides, Urethane tires and balanced the wheels. The lower guide that carries the bearings broke when a piece of wood got wedged between the blade and bearing. I had to order another one and the next time, if it breaks, I will just make a new one myself from steel.(The original is a pot metal casting) I used roller guides for the upper guides and "cool" blocks for the lower guides. Cool blocks on the lower guide will prevent wood from getting wedged. The saw now works well. Regardless of the brand, I would always expect to put some work into it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have the exact same band saw which I bought about a month or two ago. I had no problem assembling it. I agree with the v belt being a little too long but I made it work. Other than that I really don't mind it. sorry it went that way for ya.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I have one.. It is really nice but it vibrates.
My solution is to add scrap metal as weights to the stand. Now I still have the stock V belt and i do not vibrate still..


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

They summed it up!

I do understand that after a wait; you want to be up and running!

I bought a new DeWalt 788 scrollsaw a few years ago. the assembly etc. were all fine. I think it was in the first week that I took the piece of junk they referred to as a light off. It just did not work for me. I put an office spring arm lamp on instead and like it very well.

My point is that tools are like vehicles; we have to customize some to make them suit us.

Regardless of the headaches; you now know a lot more about that saw then you did before. The more we really know about machines makes us better operators!

You now know how hard you can work it and what kind of performances you can expect.

I hope all of your troubles are in the rearview mirror now!

ENJOY the saw. IF not Craiglist it to some very casual user and get a different one.

I bought my band saw used; don't use it much. I will be fine tuning it this winter and using it more, I hope.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Dan, send it back…The band saw is home depots bain.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

10-4 on your observations. Pretty much the same for me. When you balance the lower wheel you will need to remove the blade so only the bottom wheel rotates. If you do a static balance you can also remove the motor belt. The heavy spot on the wheel will drift to the bottom. It's a shame. Ridgid could have spent about 10 bucks balancing them during assembly and had themselves a good saw. I've tinkered with mine and have it acceptable but not perfect. I ordered a blade from Carter and it works well. Definitely a consistent drum beat on reviews for this saw. Good luck.
I bet that if you call Ridgid they will act surprised and won't admit any knowledge about this saw vibrating….


----------



## torahanjyuu (Jun 24, 2012)

Y'all have been great. Thanks for your words of encouragement and suggestions.

A lot of you said to return the saw-since my local Home Depot doesn't carry the saw, I had to order it online and have it delivered. It came in a big box on a pallet from a freight carrier-returning it would mean paying for a freight carrier myself. Plus, the only other saw that I knew of in that price range was from the one from Harbor Freight. I figured that any problems the Ridgid had, the Harbor Freight one would have as well. So it was with resignation that I set out to make the Ridgid work.

I agree with what Arminus has said-the Ridgid has the potential to be a great saw. It just takes a lot time, money, and effort to get it there. I am an engineer by trade, so these sort of things appeal to me. However, I wrote the review based on my desire to have a working tool right out the box-Ridgid was anything but that for me.

I will continue to tinker with my saw until it's running the way that I want it to, and then use it until I have the money for a nicer saw. Thanks again for all your words of encouragement and suggestions.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan,

I know that you intend to keep the saw, but homedepot.com does say that items bought online can be returned to a local store.

The return policy is given here.

I have never had the occasion to do this. Perhaps there is some fine print somewhere about large items like yours. But, if you are interested, it would be worth giving them a call.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

had the rigid BS1400 for about 6 years now. I did beef up the stand and replace the tires with urethane ones. But everything else was good. Sorry you had a bad experiance. But I guess there are lemons even at the Mercedes dealer. Someone above said they thought it spotty QC on some runs, I tend to agree with that.

just want to add that I bought my Bandsaw and tablesaw at the same time. Bs1400 and TS3650. The guy from the power tool area came over after he got off to see how assy and set were going. I doubt this is a HD policy, but he turned out to be a good dude. I go back there because he works there. HD gets first shot at my money because of the customer service at the Lancaster store.


----------



## eddieduhgreat (Feb 17, 2013)

I put a link belt on my Rigid bandsaw. Helped the vibration a lot but still had to balance the wheels.


----------



## BigAxe (Oct 28, 2013)

My Ridgid bandsaw is not up to the same quality as my other Ridgid tools. I have not made heavy use of it but have had three failures to date. All replacement parts except the blade were supplied under warranty. Since this is the only band saw I have ever used it is hard for me to make comparisons.


----------

